# WTF is up with Brigade Gunleather?



## parallel (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been waiting for well over two and a half years for an M11 holster from Brigade Gunleather. Last June I was informed that my order was in the final process and that shipping was about to be delayed due to the credit card on file being expired. Considering that at that point I had waited for over two years, the card that I gave them when I ordered the holster was indeed expired. I called them the last week of June and gave them my new billing and shipping information. I receved another email in mid August stating; "We want to give you an update and let you know that your order is further along in the shop and is getting closer to shipping.  We do build our holsters carefully and with pride. We greatly appreciate your patience and you will be notified via email when it does ship in the next week or two."

I have tried to call the shop for the last two weeks and I have sent emails with no response. Does anyone know of another way to contact these guys? I have waited patiently because I believe that the M-11 holster is EXACTLY what I need... but... well... at this point I don't know what to think.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 6, 2010)

parallel said:


> I have been waiting for well over two and a half years for an M11 holster from Brigade Gunleather. Last June I was informed that my order was in the final process and that shipping was about to be delayed due to the credit card on file being expired. Considering that at that point I had waited for over two years, the card that I gave them when I ordered the holster was indeed expired. I called them the last week of June and gave them my new billing and shipping information. I receved another email in mid August stating; "We want to give you an update and let you know that your order is further along in the shop and is getting closer to shipping.  We do build our holsters carefully and with pride. We greatly appreciate your patience and you will be notified via email when it does ship in the next week or two."
> 
> I have tried to call the shop for the last two weeks and I have sent emails with no response. Does anyone know of another way to contact these guys? I have waited patiently because I believe that the M-11 holster is EXACTLY what I need... but... well... at this point I don't know what to think.



BDE usually has a pretty good rep. What did you do, request something exotic like Doe doe bird or velociraptor? 

2 years......geesh. You're a better man than I am. Based on the one you ordered, I would have went with Sparks and his Versa Max instead. His wait time is half (6 mos) of what BDE has posted (12-13 mos) and if you had went and found one with a dealer, nada on the wait. Post a review when you get it.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

Sheesh, you guys make me feel like a total clown for ordering a Comp Tac Minotaur instead of a custom leather gazillion-year wait leather holster. :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Comp Tac and Raven Concealment are the shit, and I have never waited longer then 3 weeks for a backorder item...

Fuck you could have grown a calf, killed it tanned its hide and made your own damn holster in that amount of time. Fuck that shit.


----------



## parallel (Nov 6, 2010)

I already have a Comp-Tac Minotaur and a Milt Sparks VMII as well as a Milt Sparks Executive Companion. The M-11 is SIGNIFICANTLY thinner than the Milt Sparks holsters and more comfortable for me than the Comp-Tac.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 6, 2010)

If you had gone with JAB's suggestion we could all have some nice Veal right now too.:2c:


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2010)

parallel said:


> I already have a Comp-Tac Minotaur and a Milt Sparks VMII as well as a Milt Sparks Executive Companion. The M-11 is SIGNIFICANTLY thinner than the Milt Sparks holsters and more comfortable for me than the Comp-Tac.


 
I won't dispute any of those thoughts, not once, but over two-and-a-half YEARS for a holster?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2010)

Clearly it's like buying a Masarati and they're checking he's got the cash and the right background and social standing in order to get said holster.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2010)

Tell them to fuck off parallel. :2c:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2010)

Take a picture of it, then take it to your local Korean seamstress.  Ajima will hook you up!


----------



## parallel (Nov 8, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I won't dispute any of those thoughts, not once, but over two-and-a-half YEARS for a holster?


 
Well... it's not like I'm just sticking my pistol in my waistband until this holster comes in. I mean, if they hadn't charged my card and then failed to ship the item after four months I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 8, 2010)

Dude, they have either just out right forgotten your order, skipped it, sold it etc.  By this time they should be sending two of them for no charge including shipping. 

It doesn't take two years to make anything.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 10, 2010)

I got one of their holsters for my Kimber Ultra Carry.  While it looked like a great holster, I found the thumb brake difficult to open.  It was also too high, which made the draw difficult.  Not a fan of the paddle they use as well.  Made taking it off a nightmare!

I know that things work different for everyone, this was one that just didn't work for me.  

I fit was me, I'd bail out on the order and go with something else that will work just as well.:2c:


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW-While I havent ordered anything myself from this guy, my former boss had several items made here and he was always very pleased with the work and customer service. 

http://www.c-rusty.com/pages/home.html


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 11, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> FWIW-While I havent ordered anything myself from this guy, my former boss had several items made here and he was always very pleased with the work and customer service.
> 
> http://www.c-rusty.com/pages/home.html



Looks like he does some nice work.  I may call him to see if he's open to an OWB paddle type holster.


----------

